# Close grip bench press



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I have noticed that close grip bench press is a lot more comfortable for me, and I think I can make better progress with it than with normal grip. Can you still build your chest doing nothing but close grip or does it only really work the triceps? Cheers.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

What do you currently do for chest?


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> I have noticed that close grip bench press is a lot more comfortable for me, and I think I can make better progress with it than with normal grip. Can you still build your chest doing nothing but close grip or does it only really work the triceps? Cheers.


 Same with me. I feel more uncomfortable with a close grip. I get some shoulder discomfort with a wider grip. I'm pretty sure it still works the chest well.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> What do you currently do for chest?


Chest press machine. I can really keep my shoulders back and feel it working my chest and triceps well. I have a minor shoulder injury I don't want to make worse, that's why I'm on the machine, the movement is nice and controlled. I might switch to close grip bench press in a couple of weeks if my shoulder keeps improving as it is doing now.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Close grip would be crap for chest development.

Dips, decline bench, flys & incline 45° bench is where it's at.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Close grip would be crap for chest development.
> 
> Dips, decline bench, flys & incline 45° bench is where it's at.


 Flys? Waste of time bro.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

You can still build the chest with close grip - how close are we talking anyway? My benching is close grip.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Flare your elbows for more chest. If used for tris emphasis then elbows are kept tucked close to body.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You can still build the chest with close grip - how close are we talking anyway? My benching is close grip.


Elbows tucked right in, touching ribs, thumbs about 18" apart.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Elbows tucked right in, touching ribs, thumbs about 18" apart.


Elbows tucked will remove a lot of chest emphasis like Dark sim said.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Elbows tucked will remove a lot of chest emphasis like Dark sim said.


True, but if for example I work my way up from 100kgs for 5 reps to 120kgs for 5 reps using close grip then surely my chest will still grow a bit?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> True, but if for example I work my way up from 100kgs for 5 reps to 120kgs for 5 reps using close grip then surely my chest will still grow a bit?


Yeah, I mean it doesn't remove it from the movement obviously.

What is it that makes a little wider so uncomfortable?

Would you say your grip is closer than mine (have you seen any of my benching?)


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Yeah, I mean it doesn't remove it from the movement obviously.
> 
> What is it that makes a little wider so uncomfortable?
> 
> Would you say your grip is closer than mine (have you seen any of my benching?)


When I bench wider I find it harder to keep my shoulders back so benching gives me shoulder pain. I would say my close grip bench would be a full fist narrower on each side.

More like this -


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> When I bench wider I find it harder to keep my shoulders back so benching gives me shoulder pain. I would say my close grip bench would be a full fist narrower on each side.
> 
> More like this -


I think you're fine tbh. Just try it for a while see what happens.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

How wide is wide?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> Flys? Waste of time bro.


I've just started trying them tbh after Mingster was raving about them, I figured if it's good enough for him...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> I've just started trying them tbh after Mingster was raving about them, I figured if it's good enough for him...


Cable flys are a great exercise. I prefer them to crossovers


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If you don't like regular benching then that's fine... but I wouldn't swap it for CGPB if building a bigger chest is your main aim.

The role of the pecs is flexion of the humerus... something that is achieved much less by a CGBP in comparison to something like a decline DB press with elbows quite wide. (Edit: you also would get virtually zero extension of the pec using only CGBP)


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Is really bench a must? Ive seen guys with great pecs from just cable/flyes and dumbbells.

Ive got very long arms and a flat chest(6'5 ectomorph?), bench is like climbing mount everest without clothes for me.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I either find that close grip or mega wide grip work the pecs more for me than standard widths. Dumbbell neutral grip close presses are good.


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

I feel it much more using db than bb bench. I find bb bench limits my movement and I can't get a good press going.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Close grip would be crap for chest development.
> 
> Dips, decline bench, flys & incline* 45° bench *is where it's at.


you guys work at 45°? I also thought it was around 30deg, otherwise its focusing too much on front delts


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

the wider the grip the more it hits your delts ,the narrower you go ,the more it hits your tri,s.if you have shoulder problems try declined benching it takes the shoulders out more and hits the chest.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> I have noticed that close grip bench press is a lot more comfortable for me, and I think I can make better progress with it than with normal grip. Can you still build your chest doing nothing but close grip or does it only really work the triceps? Cheers.


yes it works your chest


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

I used to have a wide grip, stalled in weight. Changed over to a slightly closer grip and I am much more comfortable with the movement. Weight has gone up too!


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I have noticed that close grip bench press is a lot more comfortable for me, and I think I can make better progress with it than with normal grip. Can you still build your chest doing nothing but close grip or does it only really work the triceps? Cheers.


Close grip is much safer on the shoulders, due to external rather than internally rotated humerus.

CAN build pecs somewhat, if proper mechanics are utilized. humerus needs to internally rotate on top, and externally rotate in bottom. Proper adduction of humerus (arm bone) is also very important.


----------

